# So I traded my PS3 in for a Wii...



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

...and as a result I let my WoW subscription run out. I seriously think that I've logged more play time on my Wii now than I ever did on my PS3 (and I even got a 60gig at release!).

Any titles/homebrew recommended?

Already have:


Twilight Princess
SMB
SSBB
Warioware (Yes, I know it's an oddball game)
Kart (Which I have yet to open. >.>)


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 24, 2011)

madworld
no more heroes
 CoD4 reflex edition :V(dont get that)
metroid prime3 (this can be a bit frustrating and time consuming at times but pretty fun none the less)

IMO you should have just waited for the WiiU  and LoZ: skyward sword or whatever its called
there's plenty of good ps3 games coming out this year. plus im sure they should have backwards compatability for old Wii games


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2011)

You traded your PS3 for a Wii...


----------



## Zenia (Jun 24, 2011)

I like the New Super Mario Bros. It is actually why I recently bought a wii.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> madworld
> no more heroes
> CoD4 reflex edition :V(dont get that)
> metroid prime3 (this can be a bit frustrating and time consuming at times but pretty fun none the less)
> ...



Not into FPS as much. WiiU won't have the pre-established homebrew community. Thanks anyways. :V



> You traded your PS3 for a Wii...


I know right? I got tired of Sony's dickery and realized that the only title I enjoyed for it was Heavy Rain.



> I like the New Super Mario Bros. It is actually why I recently bought a wii.


I do too, especially multiplayer. Already unlocking parts of World 9 though. >.>


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Any titles/homebrew recommended?


 WiiMC


----------



## Zenia (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> I do too, especially multiplayer. Already unlocking parts of World 9 though. >.>


Yeah, I already unlocked everything... still fun to play though. I love multiplayer... I only wish I could play with others over the Internet (while using the computer to voice chat with them like I do with a Mario Kart friend) because the only person I have that will play with me is my sister, but she doesn't come over all that much.

Oh, the new Donkey Kong game is fun too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 24, 2011)

Why on earth would you trade ps3 to Wii?


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR SUPER MARIO GALAXY 1+2


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 24, 2011)

My first thoughts when I saw this thread;


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why on earth would you trade ps3 to Wii?


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why on earth would you trade ps3 to Wii?


 
Hey guize, let's let the homebrew community feel more at home with OtherOS...just kidding, patch that shit up! :V
Oops I accidently the whole PSN and 100M+ accounts. :V

Also the lack of a decent game library in comparison to earlier consoles.

...and I don't like what Microsoft had to offer either, in terms of games or their 30% hardware failure rate.


----------



## Aden (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't a Wii cheap enough that you wouldn't _need_ to trade in the PS3?
I bet all those games you got were more expensive than the system itself


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> Isn't a Wii cheap enough that you wouldn't _need_ to trade in the PS3?
> I bet all those games you got were more expensive than the system itself


 
Got one of the new packs, have no use for the PS3 and didn't feel like hocking it on ebay. Games were still cheaper than PS3 titles, considering I got most of them used. ^_^


----------



## Kajet (Jun 24, 2011)

So what's it like to trade a blue-ray player for a console that has games?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Also the lack of a decent game library in comparison to earlier consoles.


 
oh surely the wii has more good games to offer :V
dude, you traded in a bluray player that can play HD games for a console with last gen hardware and thats about a year away from its death and cant even play DVDs...

in my opinion that was a terrible idea. but hey, whatever floats your boat 
other than those that you listed good wii games are mario galaxy 1 and 2, the metroid prime collection, new super mario bros wii... and thats about it. my wii has been catching dust since like january or so XP


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2011)

You'll love Mario Kart. You'll probably also like Okami, if you missed it on the PS2. Galaxy's a must have, although that's been mentioned already.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Any titles/homebrew recommended?



Wolfenstein 3D Wii
WiiDoom
RobotFindsKitten
WiiMC
Still Alive Wii
WiiVNC
MPlayer Wii


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 24, 2011)

Let us know how the vitality sensor is.  :V


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Kajet said:


> So what's it like to trade a blue-ray player for a console that has games?


 
Best trade ever.



> dude, you traded in a bluray player that can play HD games for a console  with last gen hardware and thats about a year away from its death and  cant even play DVDs...



Graphics don't make a game good, they only make it pretty. I have an SNES hiding somewhere around here as well as a PS2. I LIKE OLDER GAMES (Emulation on a big screen TV? BLASPHEMY!). I will consider SMG 1+2 though.

ALSO, you CAN play DVDs on a Wii. You just need the proper homebrew.



> You'll love Mario Kart. You'll probably also like Okami, if you missed  it on the PS2. Galaxy's a must have, although that's been mentioned  already.



A fur missing Okami? Blasphemy! Played it long, long ago. ^_^



> Wolfenstein 3D Wii
> WiiDoom
> RobotFindsKitten
> WiiMC
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, but why would I need remote desktop when I have a laptop? XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2011)

I would do that except I use my PS3 as a BD player.
I rarely use it for games cause there nothing on it I want that much that it has exclusives too.

I get games thats on both systems mostly on Xbox cause I know a lot more on there.
If I had a Wii I know I would play it way way much more than  my PS3


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I would do that except I use my PS3 as a BD player.
> I rarely use it for games cause there nothing on it I want that much that it has exclusives too.
> 
> I get games thats on both systems mostly on Xbox cause I know a lot more on there.
> If I had a Wii I know I would play it way way much more than  my PS3



My laptop can read BD, so I'm not hurting any if I wanna watch. I just plug my laptop into my HDMI port and I'm all set. 

Join me in the dark side.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> My laptop can read BD, so I'm not hurting any if I wanna watch. I just plug my laptop into my HDMI port and I'm all set.
> 
> Join me in the dark side.



my crap laptop is only dvd.

Tho the lure of getting a Wii is hard to resist, maybe I should skip on some things and save for it.


----------



## xcliber (Jun 25, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> *(and I even got a 60gig at release!).*


 
I respect your gaming preferences, but YOU HAD A LAUNCH PS3 AND DIDN'T SELL IT ON EBAY?! You could've gotten literally hundreds of dollars more for it on ebay than whatever miniscule amount some used game shop would give you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 25, 2011)

PS3 has no gaems, so good job on getting rid of it.

Also, Tales of Symphonia 2 if you played the first one on Gamecube, Tales of Symphonia 1 & 2 if you didn't.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 25, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> PS3 has no gaems, so good job on getting rid of it.


 
lolwut?


----------



## Cyril (Jun 25, 2011)

I must be different from everyone else - first question I asked was "Why did you have a PS3 in the first place?" I can't even name any exclusive games it has that are noteworthy, though I don't exactly pay attention to what games the PS3 gets anyways.

Then again I don't play many games anyways. Going to recommend SMG like everyone else, and SMG2, because it was better than the original in my opinion (I had more fun with it, to be honest). And I don't have much else to recommend because I don't get very many games that aren't for my DS.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2011)

even though someone recommended it no more heroes 1 and 2 are both great games you should at least try out.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 26, 2011)

xcliber said:


> I respect your gaming preferences, but YOU HAD A LAUNCH PS3 AND DIDN'T SELL IT ON EBAY?! You could've gotten literally hundreds of dollars more for it on ebay than whatever miniscule amount some used game shop would give you.



I checked on ebay, and the prices were watered down due to the whole PSN fiasco. Also didn't feel like hassling with shipping, etc. Besides, it was fun listening to the chick at the counter go all fangirl and try to persuade me to get a 360 instead.



> I must be different from everyone else - first question I asked was "Why  did you have a PS3 in the first place?" I can't even name any exclusive  games it has that are noteworthy, though I don't exactly pay attention  to what games the PS3 gets anyways.


The only exclusive I really enjoyed was Heavy Rain. Other than that it served mainly as a home theater system, as well as a sandbox for dicking around with Linux while OtherOS was still open.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

Hn. Game recommendations...

Sonic Colors is pretty good. It provides a nice mix of 2D and 3D gameplay.

Zack and Wiki is an excellent puzzle game (though it might leave you wanting to tear your hair out; it's pretty difficult at times).

Guitar Hero 3/4/5, if you like music games.

Goldeneye 007. Probably the best shooter on the Wii; it's a great remake, and it adds online.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 29, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Also the lack of a decent game library in comparison to earlier consoles.


 
God of War 3
Assassins Creed series 
Little Big Planet
Mirror's Edge
Resident Evil 5
Bioshock 1 & 2



.....Need more?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 30, 2011)

8-bit said:


> God of War 3
> Assassins Creed series
> Little Big Planet
> Mirror's Edge
> ...


 
Only three of the games in that list are exclusive; the rest can be found on PC.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 30, 2011)

Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 30, 2011)

8-bit said:


> God of War 3
> Assassins Creed series
> Little Big Planet
> Mirror's Edge
> ...


 
You forgot Heavy Rain. :V

Kinda got bored of God of War after the second one.
Assassin's Creed is on Steam, and so is Bioshock.
Little Big Planet's really not my kind of game.
Neither are the other two you listed.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 30, 2011)

ALL OF THE FUCKING LEGO GAMES.
They sure don't look like they'd be all that great and really, given that they're based off of a childrens toy acting out various movie scenes they really should be craptacular, but for some reason they are rediculous fun.

Also:
_**Cough**_MJ Experience_**Cough**_ >_>
The new Donkey Kong was pretty epic.
Mario Wii is awesome fun when you get a group of people playing on a single level and you start working against each other rather than with.
+10 fun points if everybody is drunk.
+50 fun points if you turn it into a drinking game! 

When I get home I'll go through my collection and see if I can't come up with a few other titles.


----------



## Takun (Jun 30, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii is so bad    Sad cause I liked all the others.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 30, 2011)

Takun said:


> Mario Kart Wii is so bad  Sad cause I liked all the others.



_~shrug~_ It was just like all of the others. You didn't even have to use the "wheel" if you didn't want to.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2011)

Takun said:


> Mario Kart Wii is so bad    Sad cause I liked all the others.


Try naming literally one thing that makes it worse than the other games. Just one.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 30, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Try naming literally one thing that makes it worse than the other games. Just one.


 
It's not Mario Kart 64. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Try naming literally one thing that makes it worse than the other games. Just one.


 It's shit like Mario Kart SNES?

and like this topic?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's shit like Mario Kart SNES?
> 
> and like this topic?


Have you even played Mario Kart Wii..?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 1, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's shit like Mario Kart SNES?
> 
> and like this topic?


 
...wat.  Super Mario Kart is the best Mario Kart.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Have you even played Mario Kart Wii..?


 With a friend, Yes.


Ibuuyk said:


> ...wat.  Super Mario Kart is the best Mario Kart.


 That's 64.


----------



## Takun (Jul 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Try naming literally one thing that makes it worse than the other games. Just one.



The rubberbanding is the worst out of all of the mario karts.  The multiplayer is downright awful.  The battle mode is broken as hell.  Took Grand Prix out of multiplayer.  It exists for them to get more money out of Mario Kart, not to make the series better.


----------



## Elessara (Jul 1, 2011)

My personal favorite of the Mario Carts was Double Dash for the gamecube. I bought it and the Wii version for my Wii. <3
Just OMG fucking controller of death! >:[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 1, 2011)

As far as I know, the PS3 has a wider game collection than the Wii which was testing grounds. Nintendo abandoned the Wii handheld remote controler because other companies built up imbalance(Microsoft Kinect, I believe, maybe PS move).

Should have waited for the WiiU which should renew a few points.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> The rubberbanding is the worst out of all of the mario karts.  The multiplayer is downright awful.  The battle mode is broken as hell.  Took Grand Prix out of multiplayer.  It exists for them to get more money out of Mario Kart, not to make the series better.


What? There's less rubberbanding in this game than the other ones. It's most prevalent in Mario Kart 64. You may be mistaking rubberbanding for the computer getting a Bullet Bill or something. Multiplayer is by far the best out of all the versions due to online play and a larger amount of people being able to play at the same time. Battle mode is more diverse than it has ever been. If anything, Mario Kart 64's version was the worse because it was too simplistic and, in my opinion, heavy players had an advantage over lighter players. That throws balance out the window right there. Why would you WANT to play a multiplayer Grand Prix? You can set the amount of rounds to 4 and choose any set of 4 courses you want. Can't you just choose all 4 courses in a cup? Isn't that the same thing? Of COURSE it exists for Nintendo to make money. ALL video games exist for some sort of profit.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> As far as I know, the PS3 has a wider game collection than the Wii which was testing grounds. Nintendo abandoned the Wii handheld remote controler because other companies built up imbalance(Microsoft Kinect, I believe, maybe PS move).
> 
> Should have waited for the WiiU which should renew a few points.


 
Sure is fanboy in here. 

When you consider homebrew, the Wii has far more game collection potential than the PS3. If you consider the fact that a majority of titles available for the PS3 are available elsewhere, say...*Steam and other consoles*...then it takes away from the PS3's game collection. Also if you actually watched E3, the WiiU controller can interact with the wiimote, hence they have not abandoned it. Waiting for WiiU also means waiting for homebrew for it to be created (which if you actually read the OP I was looking for games and homebrew suggestions).

Nice try, go away now. ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> stuff.


Your forgetting the fact that Homebrewing* is illegal*.

Sony is horrid for alot reasons.


----------



## Takun (Jul 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What? There's less rubberbanding in this game than the other ones. It's most prevalent in Mario Kart 64. You may be mistaking rubberbanding for the computer getting a Bullet Bill or something. Multiplayer is by far the best out of all the versions due to online play and a larger amount of people being able to play at the same time. Battle mode is more diverse than it has ever been. If anything, Mario Kart 64's version was the worse because it was too simplistic and, in my opinion, heavy players had an advantage over lighter players. That throws balance out the window right there. Why would you WANT to play a multiplayer Grand Prix? You can set the amount of rounds to 4 and choose any set of 4 courses you want. Can't you just choose all 4 courses in a cup? Isn't that the same thing? Of COURSE it exists for Nintendo to make money. ALL video games exist for some sort of profit.


 
It was easier to straight up win from being good at Mario Kart 64 as you really only had to watch out for the blue shell and even then it wasn't bad.   They caught up to you but it was easy to keep a lead.Mario Kart Wii has so many items that make it completely worthless to even try because you'll win or lose by luck 90%.  

And the battle modes are awful on Wii.  Tried playing them with a bunch of friends and just went back to Mario Kart 64.  I really wanted to like Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2011)

Takun said:


> It was easier to straight up win from being good at Mario Kart 64 as you really only had to watch out for the blue shell and even then it wasn't bad.   They caught up to you but it was easy to keep a lead.Mario Kart Wii has so many items that make it completely worthless to even try because you'll win or lose by luck 90%.
> 
> And the battle modes are awful on Wii.  Tried playing them with a bunch of friends and just went back to Mario Kart 64.  I really wanted to like Mario Kart Wii.


Did you know that it's possible to dodge all items in Mario Kart Wii? Also, you shouldn't have to worry about the cheaper items if you're in first because, well they wouldn't be reaching you at first anyway. You still just have to worry about the blue shell, and that can be dodged with a mushroom. It's a lot easier for me to pick up Mario Kart Wii than it is to pick up Mario Kart 64 because the rubber banding isn't as bad, it's easier to see far ahead of you, and the controls are easier to manage. Plus I actually think items are better than the were in the past. Like, Red shells actually do stuff.

I still can't see how Battle Mode in Mario Kart Wii is awful, especially compared to a more basic version of it.

More than likely, Mario Kart 64 is better in your opinion because you grew up playing it. And your friends did too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles.


 
RE: Darkside Chronicles, too, while you're at it! There's also the remake of Resident Evil 1 (which is also on gamecube) ported to the Wii, so you can have fun with that.

Don't forget Monster Hunter: Tri!


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your forgetting the fact that Homebrewing* is illegal*.


 
It's illegal? I thought it was just against the EULA or whatever


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's illegal? I thought it was just against the EULA or whatever


You might be right....

Depends what your using it for.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> RE: Darkside Chronicles, too, while you're at it! There's also the remake of Resident Evil 1 (which is also on gamecube) ported to the Wii, so you can have fun with that.
> 
> Don't forget Monster Hunter: Tri!


 
I really want to buy tri... Played monster hunter on the ps2 and 2 others on the psp. I hope they make another for the new psp.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't understand why most people are so focused on console when handhelds are the ones getting the games.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> You might be right....
> 
> Depends what your using it for.



My my, aren't you a cheery one? :V

Hacking one's Wii is about as legal as jailbreaking one's iPhone, as in "the company has no claim over what the user does with purchased hardware". The homebrew apps are as legal as torrent clients or internet browsers, as in "it's up to the individual user and what they do with it".



> I don't understand why most people are so focused on console when handhelds are the ones getting the games.​



Perhaps because not everyone enjoys looking at a tiny screen and/or depending on battery life for playtime?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Hacking one's Wii is about as legal as jailbreaking one's iPhone, as in "the company has no claim over what the user does with purchased hardware". The homebrew apps are as legal as torrent clients or internet browsers, as in "it's up to the individual user and what they do with it".


Like I said.

Depends what your using it for.


Andy Nonimose said:


> Perhaps because not everyone enjoys looking at a tiny screen and/or depending on battery life for playtime?


Perhaps you enjoy buying a $200~$300 console that has no games?


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 2, 2011)

I only use my wii for:
SSBB
Twilight princess
Gamecube games 
and Virtual console -wish nintendo release killer instinct on the VC already! im tired of waiting!-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> SSBB
> Twilight princess
> Gamecube games
> and Virtual console


I'm sorry


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't understand why most people are so focused on console when handhelds are the ones getting the games.


 
Consoles have plenty of games, what are you talking about?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Consoles have plenty of games, what are you talking about?


 Look at the Gamecube, That Console _*barely*_ had any games. 

And if it wasn't for the GBA, Nintendo would've died like Sega did.

Edit: Unlike the Gamecube, Wii's life span was more the psp, Nothing worth mention for the first few years until TvC and Xenoblade ect. came out.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Look at the Gamecube, That Console _*barely*_ had any games.


 
If we're looking at old consoles, look at the N64 c:
I still use mine


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Look at the Gamecube, That Console _*barely*_ had any games.
> 
> And if it wasn't for the GBA, Nintendo would've died like Sega did.


 
That's the gamecube. Thought we where talking about consoles of the now. If you are referring to strictly to Nintendo, then yea, I see your point, but all other consoles have well enough of an amount of games. When you go into a game store, what do you see has a bigger wall of games? The consoles, or the handhelds?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 2, 2011)

Ah the simple joys of getting rid of your PS3
I was watching Grey's Anatomy on mine and it died (maybe because I was watching Grey's Anatomy) so instead of getting it fixed I just pulled it apart, got my disc back and threw it out after salvaging the hard drive. I never played it anyway. This happened in November I think. Still no regrets, and if given the chance to do things differently I'd still do it all again.

I only have 3 games for my Wii. Wii Sports, Wii Fit and Twilight Princess. I don't play the Wii either anymore. Some gamer I am.

(PSP and DS all the way)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> If we're looking at old consoles, look at the N64 c:
> I still use mine


Dem cartridges yo'



Evandeskunk said:


> That's the gamecube. Thought we where talking about consoles of the now. If you are referring to strictly to Nintendo, then yea, I see your point, but all other consoles have well enough of an amount of games. When you go into a game store, what do you see has a bigger wall of games? The consoles, or the handhelds?


 
Consoles, Obviously.

Developers like Atlus are more focus on making games for handhelds than  consoles (They would rather make enhanced ports of their old Persona games then make an HD SMT game, Catherine doesn't count because it's a shitty block pushing puzzle game.)

Also, Why else all these developers all excited to make games for the 3DS?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Like I said.
> 
> Depends what your using it for.
> 
> Perhaps you enjoy buying a $200~$300 console that has no games?


what console litterally had no games? you sound like someone who is picky with their games. As someone who is not picky with games and spends quality time with my gaems i found the gamecube perfectly functional and entertaining with it games. 
I also think there are too many games out on current consoles, i don't wanna be tempted to buy a new game every month because there is so much out their that interests me, much less a couple every month.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what console litterally had no games? you sound like someone who is picky with their games. As someone who is not picky with games and spends quality time with my gaems i found the gamecube perfectly functional and entertaining with it games.


*literally

And no, I have very good taste in video games.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i found the gamecube perfectly functional and entertaining with it games.


lol.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2011)

a spelling correction doesn't answer my question, also you're not the writing center i don't want or care for anything you say about my grammer or writing. Also it's only very good to you because you like it, and why exactly in your taste allows you to laugh at other peoples taste or fun?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh dear god.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm sorry


 
Obvious troll is obvious. Your attempts at fear mongering and elitism fail, go away now. ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Obvious troll is obvious. Your attempts at fear mongering and elitism fail, go away now. ^_^


He's not a troll.

He's too hot to be a troll. â™¥


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Obvious troll is obvious. Your attempts at fear mongering and elitism fail, go away now. ^_^


 Pro tip: Nobody is going to take seriously if make you make emoticons.

*NOBODY*.


SirRob said:


> He's not a troll.
> 
> He's too hot to be a troll. â™¥


I'm not even mad.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Perhaps you enjoy buying a $200~$300 console that has no games?


 
And perhaps you enjoy paying $200+ to play games you've already played before/own?

And lol, of course developers are going to say they're excited to make games for the 3DS.  Would an actor say that they aren't excited to be part of a movie they signed on for?


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Pro tip: Nobody is going to take seriously if make you make emoticons.
> 
> *NOBODY*


 
Cool story, bro.

It's a good thing the Internet isn't where make you make seriousness.

*IT'S*.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And perhaps you enjoy paying $200+ to play games you've already played before/own?


Are we talking about the 3DS or handhelds in general?


Andy Nonimose said:


> stuff.


 Stop posting.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Are we talking about the 3DS or handhelds in general?


 
Seems to apply to most all of handhelds.

I figured as long as you were making blanket statements, I'd join in the fun.  :]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Seems to apply to most all of handhelds.


Only for psp and (so far) 3DS.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I figured as long as you were making blanket statements, I'd join in the fun.  :]


 Ugh, You making emoticons makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Stop posting.


 
You first. You're the one that's trying to derail my thread.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Only for psp and (so far) 3DS.
> 
> Ugh, You making emoticons makes me feel nauseous.


 
GBA had its share of ports.

And it pleases me to know that something as small as an emoticon I post can make someone physically ill.

It's just my little way of giving back to this fine community.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2011)

I love how you never answered my question impact, and this is not your thread so don't tell others what to do especially when what you're doing is derailing the thread.
o also you should get sengoku basara: samurai heroes, fun game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> You first. You're the one that's trying to derail my thread.


 Cry me a river.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And it pleases me to know that something as small as an emoticon I post can make someone physically ill.
> 
> It's just my little way of giving back to this fine community.


It's not like you to make emoticon.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I love how you never answered my  question impact, and this is not your thread so don't tell others what  to do especially when what you're doing is derailing the thread.


Question?

I thought you made a temper tantrum over me corrected your typo.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's not like you to make emoticon.


 
I've done it from time to time.

Quality over quantity.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Cry me a river.
> 
> It's not like you to make emoticon.



Maybe it's like in Mother, but instead of singing we must use emoticons nine times to drive him back into his mothership? ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Maybe it's like in Mother, but instead of singing we must use emoticons nine times to drive him back into his mothership? ^_^


 
But you're forgetting something, I don't have a* real *weakness.


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2011)

Solution: don't play videogames because judging from this argument everything sucks


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what console litterally had no games?


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Question?
> I thought you made a temper tantrum over me corrected your typo.



that question. Also i would love if temper tantrums were just one sentence that's not even riddled with anger or swears, life would be not get as bad as it can if that was the case.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> But you're forgetting something, I don't have a* real *weakness.


 
Nope, just an *internet* weakness.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2011)

also yea andy check out sengoku basara: Samurai heroes, it's a fun game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also i would love if temper tantrums were just one sentence that's not even riddled with anger or swears, life would be not get as bad as it can if that was the case.





Alastair Snowpaw said:


> a spelling correction doesn't answer my  question, also you're not the writing center i don't want or care for  anything you say about my grammer or writing. Also it's only very good  to you because you like it, and why exactly in your taste allows you to  laugh at other peoples taste or fun?


Neogeo
Xbox
Ps360

There.


Andy Nonimose said:


> Nope, just an *internet* weakness.


 That's the same thing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2011)

xbox had halo, ps3 has valkyria chornicles, xbox 360 has all those shooters, neo geo had king of fighters whatever.
i wasn't talking bout games that fit your petite taste, i was talking about games in general. of course you don't care about anything else that isn't centered around you or your interests, so you must be like most people.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's the same thing.


 
Whatever helps you sleep at night. ^_^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2011)

btw what controllers do you have for your wii? cause some games only play with certain controllers.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 3, 2011)

Locked.
Two reasons: Got so derailed I don't have a damn clue what anyone's even saying anymore, and also the title/content of the thread is such a terrible, terrible decision it's painful to look at. Go away now, thread.


----------

